# Filling lipbalm tubes with pipettes



## dixiedragon (Nov 25, 2013)

Does anybody do this? I never have, I always assumed the balm would cool too quickly and clog the pipette.


----------



## Second Impression (Nov 25, 2013)

I use a small 1cup measuring cup that has a lip on the spout to keep liquids from dribbling down the side. I can't imagine how much more mess I would make with a pipette! It does sound like a good idea though if you're not the same variety of messy I am. Pipettes work well for MP soap, I would think they would work about the same for lip balms. Let us know if you do try it!


----------



## Neve (Nov 25, 2013)

I have tried it. The pipettes clogs up too fast.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 25, 2013)

I have pipettes that would do the job, but I discarded that idea before I tried it. You want to keep the pipette at or above the melt point of the balm ... pretty tough to do. 

I melt my balm in a thick Pyrex measuring cup set into a hot water bath (a sauce pan) on the stove. If you keep the water in the bath as deep as possible, the glass will hold enough heat as you pour to keep the balm liquid. If you don't have pyrex, look for a container that is thick, heatproof, and has a pour spout. Ceramic is great. Metal or plastic ... not so much.

Another tip: I lay a chopstick (or anything that is a longish, narrow tool) on top of the measuring cup and pour the balm down the length of the chopstick. With a little practice, the balm will flow along the chopstick, rather than dribble down the side of the measuring cup. You might have to try different tools to find one that works best for you -- something narrow and long-ish gives me the best results. You can use this tip for pouring essential and fragrance oils, but you might need an even smaller, narrow tool like a toothpick or thin skewer.


----------



## Neve (Nov 25, 2013)

I had better results using a turkey baster than pipettes. But I thought pouring was easier.


----------



## maya (Nov 25, 2013)

I found pouring easier then anything else, and the chopstick thing along with the trays or an odd number of tubes rubber banded together is what works best for me.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Nov 25, 2013)

If I'm doing a bunch of different flavours at once I pour each lot into a ziplock bag, weigh and add flavouring and colouring if needed while in the individual bags, and then when the  mixture thickens, I pop the sealed bags into a pyrex jug with boiling water in it. The boiling water keeps each lot liquid. I snip the end of the bag and use it as a piping bag to fill the tubes.  I also band the tubes together for filling. No idea if I made sense then. Pipettes and syringes both clog super fast.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 25, 2013)

Hmmmm -- a VERY nice idea, Derpina! You made perfect sense. Thank you for sharing. 

I love my vacuum sealer and the heavy multi-layered bags needed for vac sealing. These bags are more heat resistant and not nearly as leak prone compared with ziplock bags. I might try your idea but use these bags instead -- put the balm in a bag, press out most of the air by hand, and heat seal to close the bag, but don't use the vacuum feature. It could be a very sweet solution to making larger batches.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 25, 2013)

The best investment I ever made was one of those trays.  Easy peasy.  Worth every penny.


----------



## osso (Nov 26, 2013)

Pipette worked for a batch of about 5 tubes for me, but became clogged near the end.


----------

